# Refurbished Baby Class Teething Problems



## DMG (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, my first post here!

Got a refurbished gaggia baby class that I've been having a few issues with. Firstly, is the brew switch meant to stay down, or are you meant to keep it held down? Because mine doesn't stay clicked on (apart from, worryingly, very occasionally).

Secondly, I'm pretty sure I'm not getting enough water through the brew head. I had to perform the air lock procedure a few times when I first got the machine yesterday before getting this far. I've been able to make espresso, but it takes an age for the shot to come through and it takes far too long to pour the shot. This is day 2, so even though I have slightly hard water in Cardiff, I doubt it's a scaling problem and the machine was fully checked before I got it. I've put up a video in case that helps?

Any advice would be much appreciated! Should I just keep doing the air lock procedure?

Cheers, Dave


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Where did you buy it from? Doesn't sound quite right.

I get "video unavailable" when I click on the YouTube link.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Video working now. Flow looks quite slow, certainly a lot slower than my Classic. See if you can get someone to compare theirs, or see if anyone else has posted with a measurement for the rate online.


----------



## dzelzcels (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks way slower than my baby class. Since the internals are the same it should be the same as Classic. How it was checked? Did you see that it was working fine? Maybe it does need descaling. After I got mine I opened up the machine and cleaned out the boiler. Now it's running like charm.


----------



## DMG (Feb 27, 2013)

All I was told that it had been checked that it was working by the manufacturer when it was refurbished. The first I saw of it was on opening yesterday. I've tried priming it and removing any air lock few more times and have a better flow, but is definitely dripping through (albeit quickly) as opposed to pouring. How much ought to be coming through?

Does anyone know about the switch thing either, whether thats faulty?

Dave


----------



## dzelzcels (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine is about the same as in this video:






I would say you need to do some cleaning and descaling. The switch might as well be stucking because of dirt. Take the shower screen off, open the machine and clean the boiler, descale, backflash it and it may be ok.


----------



## DMG (Feb 27, 2013)

So the switch SHOULDN'T stay down? Thanks for that link dzelcels, now I know what I'm aiming for!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Does the seller have any return policy? It shouldn't have been sold like that.

It may need to be de-scaled.


----------



## DMG (Feb 27, 2013)

For now at least the problem seems to be solved. I just ran water through the steam arm for ages (without the steam button on) and then switched off the steam dial and ran water through the group head. Did that for a couple of tank fulls and it seems to be going strongly. The water coming through was a bit cloudy, so I guess there was some factory sediment of some kind blocking it up in there. I'll keep on going until it comes through clear. Thanks for the help, also from several other posts I read through this forum is a great resource!

Dave X


----------

